# alright what was the name of that site again!???



## IanT (Aug 3, 2008)

The one that was based in FL for buying soap supplies and stuff!!....forgot what it was and its killing me because Im starting to have enough cash to buy supplies again!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

FSS: Florida Soap Supplies is one. Don't have a link off hand though.


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 3, 2008)

Pretty sure Camden Grey is in FL as well.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.suppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php
Suppliers by state.


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a great link for ordering by state!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 4, 2008)

I can highly recommend Camden-Grey in Miami.  When in Kissimmee, I used them all the time.  Decent prices and have just about everything.
Don't forget Paige Sasser at soapsupplies.net for FO's and colourants.  She is on the east coast of FL around Melbourne.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 20, 2008)

So which one was it Ian? I'm curious. Florida Suncoast Soapworks is the only one close enough to me where the gas getting there is cheaper than the shipping (provided I make a day of it and go shopping/dining on Treasure Island while I'm down the way)


----------

